# pouches



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

I'm pretty frugal when it comes to slingshot supplies. I love retrieving ammo. I use my theraband over and over again after breakages till they are very short, and even then I use what is left as ties. I still have a couple cracked fork hit slingshots from when I first started slinging "in case" I ever need to trace out a design to make my own and I have loads of slingshots. I let out a breath if I accidentally dent a can before I shoot it. leather piles stored up for years to make pouches. Of course I use and re-use and re-use the same pouches over and over again.

I've always liked larger pouches, mainly because I've always used larger ammo. A couple years ago I received a handful of professionally cut pouches by rayshot and a couple of other unknown places. Also performance catapults hooked it up with some pouches at one point. I thought, "these look so pro that I think I'll save them for when I really need an awesome bandset, and I put them aside and I never touched them again. Till recently. I picked up a 5 pound bag of 3/8" steel balls from simple-shot because I decided I wanted to start shooting butterfly. I put a small pouch on the bandset and boy I tell you i'm slapping steel, and aluminum. I made a few set-ups with small pouches and I love em. No bandslaps and the release is awesome. It's hard to tell if I shoot better with these pouches because my target shooting practice has increased exponentially since winter came and I could pretty much pick up any slingshot and cut cans at 34 feet. BUT... my questions are

1. How often do you change your pouches? because I use mine forever, I still have a pouches from a couple years ago on a few of my slingshots

2. What are the advantages of professional dye cut pouches and others with cool designs?

3. Is it worthwhile investing in pro cut pouches? I've always made my own but these new pouches have a cool factor to them

4. What can I expect to pay if I purchase pouches from a vendor here?

5. What is your favorite pouch design, material, vendor

6. Anybody with added questions or comments about pouches I'd be interested in hearing added information.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

All I shoot is super sure superpouch, Leon 13s, and eshots. All are die cut. All are awesome pouches!

To answer your ? My most favorite pouch and all I really shoot is a 3/4 5mil center hole in kangaroo super sure superpouch.


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

that's right! I have a few 'supersure' pouches. Indeed they are very nice pouches


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

1 Use them till they don't shoot anymore. For a tournament an already broken in pouch on the newer side. Psychological only.

2 Uniformity and consistency from pouch to pouch.

3 YES !! Absolutely. At $ .50/ piece for a professional die cut pouch it's not worth the time to make your own.

4 Any where between $.50 and $ 3.

5 Performance Catapults makes an AWESOME pouch for $.50 negating even the idea of trying to make your own. They last a LONG time and shoot great. Rayshot makes an AWESOME pouch for between $2 and $3 . I shoot both. The pouch and bands are very important so a precision die cast is the way to go.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Probably not worth saying what pouch manufacturer I prefer....Ok I will, anything from SuperSure and especially like the SuperPouches. As of late I have been using some of the Premium pouches and nearly forgot how much I enjoy those too.

I use a pouch until it fails or is dangerously close to failure.


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

I use a pouch to the end of its life or until I am tired of it and I want to see a new pouch 

I don't know anything about professional pouches because I never bought a pouch in my life. I like to do all the things that I use if I can for this hobby and for the others hobby too.

I tried a lot of different leathers and after a while I found a good leather in a shop next my home where you can buy small pieces for a few bucks per pound.

I made a mold and I cut the pouches always with the same shape, well this is the plan 

Take care

Volp


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

I use my own-have been for many years. I use them until they get too soft. Have used many other forum shooters pouches with success too-Rayshot,Performance Catapults,Torsten, E-shot,Leon and a bunch of others-all top quality. I like pouches that are semi-stiff. They seem to release cleaner. Now only if I could release cleaner! :king:


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Nicholson said:


> I'm pretty frugal when it comes to slingshot supplies. I love retrieving ammo. I use my theraband over and over again after breakages till they are very short, and even then I use what is left as ties. I still have a couple cracked fork hit slingshots from when I first started slinging "in case" I ever need to trace out a design to make my own and I have loads of slingshots. I let out a breath if I accidentally dent a can before I shoot it. leather piles stored up for years to make pouches. Of course I use and re-use and re-use the same pouches over and over again.
> 
> I've always liked larger pouches, mainly because I've always used larger ammo. A couple years ago I received a handful of professionally cut pouches by rayshot and a couple of other unknown places. Also performance catapults hooked it up with some pouches at one point. I thought, "these look so pro that I think I'll save them for when I really need an awesome bandset, and I put them aside and I never touched them again. Till recently. I picked up a 5 pound bag of 3/8" steel balls from simple-shot because I decided I wanted to start shooting butterfly. I put a small pouch on the bandset and boy I tell you i'm slapping steel, and aluminum. I made a few set-ups with small pouches and I love em. No bandslaps and the release is awesome. It's hard to tell if I shoot better with these pouches because my target shooting practice has increased exponentially since winter came and I could pretty much pick up any slingshot and cut cans at 34 feet. BUT... my questions are
> 
> ...


I have only this response to you, my friend: Ray's Super Sure Super Pouches. Every bandset that I owe now has only Ray's pouch on it - they are that good. So stop knocking yourself out trying to figure out "which"/"what" etc. and enjoy shooting with the best.

Happy Holiday,

Mike


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Flatband said:


> I use my own-have been for many years. I use them until they get too soft. Have used many other forum shooters pouches with success too-Rayshot,Performance Catapults,Torsten, E-shot,Leon and a bunch of others-all top quality. I like pouches that are semi-stiff. They seem to release cleaner. Now only if I could release cleaner! :king:


Hey Gary,

When I worked in Miami-Dade county, I learned a little espanol. If I'm not mistaken, the expression "muchos pouches" means many kangaroos, but I may be wrong...

Happy Holiday, bro'

Mike


----------

